# Meat pig hunts. Where to go?



## hulk181 (Mar 7, 2014)

Looking to hunt some meat pigs. Fat sows a plus! Looking to go kill some pigs for the freezer, not for the wall. I have google searched and keep finding hunts $300 and up but looking for more of the $150.00 range. Just need some good eater pigs around the 75-125lbs range. Got some firends that would want to come along to hunt as well. Anybody know of a place to go. Use to go to Roger Reuters and he was awesome. First pig was $175.00 and each additional was only $50.00. Looking for something similar. Any suggestions please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## tlee22 (Mar 7, 2014)

They have an open hunt on sapelo island that is free besides the boat ride over there.  I think it may have started but not sure.  Lots of pig there.


----------



## 95g atl (Mar 7, 2014)

My 2 cents:  Join a hunting club that has a good hog population.  
Setup an automatic feeder w/a green LED light and a couple of stands about 25 yards from the feeder.  Setup trail cameras with a date/time stamp.  Get the hogs use to hearing the feeder at a certain time, get into the stand about 30-60 minutes before the time they typically arrive.

Make sure the wind is in your face....if not, they will smell you.  Had this happen last weekend.  Big hog winded us and took off grunting.

I only say this because it has worked for my club.  ALSO, it's tougher (in my opinion) to hunt public land and such.

Unless you want to pay a one time fee to participate in a hog hunt.  

Your choice.  Most of the time hunting is not cheap.....


----------



## watermedic (Mar 7, 2014)

Check this place out.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Razorback-Ridge-Outdoor-Adventures/236191053098079


----------



## hulk181 (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks for the info. Any clubs out there with plenty of pigs looking for a new member or two?


----------



## firefighter310 (Mar 10, 2014)

I know of a club that has hogs and is looking for members in Mcduffie county. Pm me for details.


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 11, 2014)

hulk181 said:


> Looking to hunt some meat pigs. Fat sows a plus! Looking to go kill some pigs for the freezer, not for the wall. I have google searched and keep finding hunts $300 and up but looking for more of the $150.00 range. Just need some good eater pigs around the 75-125lbs range. Got some firends that would want to come along to hunt as well. Anybody know of a place to go. Use to go to Roger Reuters and he was awesome. First pig was $175.00 and each additional was only $50.00. Looking for something similar. Any suggestions please let me know. Thanks!



For less than $50, you can get a hunting license and a WMA stamp; good for a Year.

You would still have time to go hunt maybe Paulding forest or Pinelog WMAs right now as there is a Coyote hunt going on. Small Game weapons only and you have till the 20th of March.
 But Turkey season opens soon so you can hunt during that time too, just have to used legal Turkey Season Firearms.


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 11, 2014)

I meant to say, the WMAs up here have hogs, but they are tough to get............As soon as Turkey Season Opens up, go to Oaky Woods or Ocmulgee. They have lots and lots of Pigs..............did I say LOTS?!?!

ALWAYS see pigs when I'm there it seems.......they are just usually running the other way.


----------



## dotties cutter (Mar 11, 2014)

It is not the same as hunting but you probably could go to a livestock auction and get a fed out shoat for about what we usually spend through the season hunting. The GA. Dept. of Agriculture has a farm publication that list various auctions and private farmers state wide who have live stock for sale.


----------



## Bustem (Mar 26, 2014)

Henry Williams at Horse creek outfitters has meat hog hunts for $200 and trophy hogs for $350. pm for contact info. I just hunted with him and the amount of hogs he has is nothing like I have ever seen before.


----------



## Dpsmith (Mar 26, 2014)

hulk181 said:


> Looking to hunt some meat pigs. Fat sows a plus! Looking to go kill some pigs for the freezer, not for the wall. I have google searched and keep finding hunts $300 and up but looking for more of the $150.00 range. Just need some good eater pigs around the 75-125lbs range. Got some firends that would want to come along to hunt as well. Anybody know of a place to go. Use to go to Roger Reuters and he was awesome. First pig was $175.00 and each additional was only $50.00. Looking for something similar. Any suggestions please let me know. Thanks!



I would give Henry a call like Bustem said. He has a ton of hogs.


----------

